# Reproduction Door Shells recommendation



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

So unfortunately only 3 days into body working my 66 gto I got the dreaded call from my body guy saying the original doors for the car which had been previously patched by the old owner were in need of more attention. He found a few pin holes which he started stripping and uncovered some areas on the back side of the doors were looking like swiss cheese and had been filled in with body filler years ago. He said he can fix the doors but for the amount of time it would take him it might be worth the cost of buying repo door shells. 

My question is... how do the reproduction door shells fit. and what are the best reproduction metal companies to use. I have found shells by goodmark, AMD, and dynacorn. Does anyone have preference of which brands are better quality or fitment. I know anything reproduction will have to be bodyworked anyway but would like to get the best fitment out of the box to reduce time to fit. 

or should I have my guy just do the work needed to the original doors?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gmjunkie said:


> So unfortunately only 3 days into body working my 66 gto I got the dreaded call from my body guy saying the original doors for the car which had been previously patched by the old owner were in need of more attention. He found a few pin holes which he started stripping and uncovered some areas on the back side of the doors were looking like swiss cheese and had been filled in with body filler years ago. He said he can fix the doors but for the amount of time it would take him it might be worth the cost of buying repo door shells.
> 
> My question is... how do the reproduction door shells fit. and what are the best reproduction metal companies to use. I have found shells by goodmark, AMD, and dynacorn. Does anyone have preference of which brands are better quality or fitment. I know anything reproduction will have to be bodyworked anyway but would like to get the best fitment out of the box to reduce time to fit.
> 
> or should I have my guy just do the work needed to the original doors?




I can't advise on the best supplier, but are you sure he was talking about the door skin or a complete door "shell." You description as to what the body guy said almost sounds like a complete door shell and not a door skin.

The key is to compare prices for the work. What is his price to repair the door versus putting on a new skin and doing any needed body work? Sometimes these new skins are not as good as factory and you could be better off fixing your door, or purchasing another factory door.

Just my $.02 on it. :thumbsup:


----------

